# AQHA Classes and Limited Amateur Questions



## Lazy.P (May 16, 2021)

What exactly are you competing in? I'm PRCA and NHRA member currently so In one I I compete in amateur with partners within 3 "skill numbers above or below me" so we don't average higher or lower than the required range of the event and the other I just pay my entry fees and go you would have to qualify to enter in a more experienced class so be it limited amateur or amateur you could only sign up for what you qualify for and as far as the buckles go if you when in any specific class you get the buckle for said class you don't have to enter multiple unless you want to


----------



## Lazy.P (May 16, 2021)

NRHA* I apologize for the typo


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

You must apply for an amateur card from the AQHA. You cannot earn income from training horses, etc, go on their website to see the guidelines regarding horse generated income. Limited is not a division but I am not sure what that means, Limited amount of entries maybe? What are you competing in? Pleasure, horsemanship, HUS, ranch?


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Bridor said:


> Hi,
> New to showing. My first AQHA show is going to be in a month. What class would I enter? What is the difference between limited amateur and amateur? Atm I have an AQHA general membership only. Will I need to do additional paperwork? I'm in my 20s and have barrel raced and paid to start colts in the past, but it's been years since all of that. I have not won AQHA events or money and my horse is selt trained with lessons. This event says buckle is given for all divisions, would that mean you must ride in all classes in your division to qualify? Thank you.


If you want to show in the Amateur Division, you have to have an Amateur Membership. So you'll need to get that.

Also, I believe the rule is that is has to be FIVE or more years since you accepted money for training horses, or you CANNOT get an amateur membership as you will be considered a professional and can then only show in the Open division. So it is going to boil down to how many years ago it was that you trained horses and started colts. 

Limited usually means an easier version of the class, for those just getting started. Read the rulebook. It will tell you the differences for each event.


----------

